# Pearl Izumi X-Alp Elite???



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm a big believer in the Pearl Izumi X-Alp Enduro II's....I'm on my second pair, about to pull the trigger on a third pair. One thing I noticed is that Pearl Izumi now has another shoe called the Pearl Izumi X-Alp Elite. Has anyone on here had any experience with this new shoe? 

I'm wondering how it stacks up to the Enduro's with respect to HAB comfort since I do a lot of bikepacking in my Enduro's....and you all know what that implies as to time spent on foot.


----------



## FTC Rider (Apr 16, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing. I see a few different types of Pearl Izumi shoes - the X-Alp Enduro III, the X-Alp Drift II and the X-Alp Seek Iv. Now you mention the X-Alp Elite. I can not tell the difference between these 5 shoes. 

Anyone have experience with any of these? I am looking for a good hike a bike shoe for the CTR (i.e relatively good for on the bike performance but good at a hike a bike in rocky sections, including up hills where low back sides of the shoes may rub against your heel).

Thanks!!


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

I've never worn any of the X-Alps, but lots of other CTR riders use them. They are extremely popular, and I've seen pretty much every model at the start.

For the 2010 and 2011 CTR, I wore Shimano shoes, and they were great. In side-by-side tests in the store, Shimano shoes seemed to have stiffer soles--but not so stiff that my heels lift. This year, I'll be wearing the MT53, which offers a little more ankle support for the LONG HAB sections. A little bit heavy, but nice for walking.

Whatever shoes you choose, make sure that they have a some extra room for your feet to swell. Thick wool socks are nice too.


----------



## FTC Rider (Apr 16, 2010)

Toby - thanks for the info! I will definitely get 1/2 size bigger to allow for thick socks/swelling.


----------



## bikerider2 (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't have the Enduro's but do have a pair of the X Alp Seek WRX's. They are pleny still for general trail riding, while being comfortable enough to walk in. There a noticeable difference in stiffness compared to Specialized S-works mtb shoes, but the PI's are a lot more comfortable have a wider toe box and excellent fit. I was concerned about the laces, haven't had laces on a bike shoe since the 90's. But haven't had any issues. I bought them mostly for winter or cold weather riding and for some touring/bikepack trips. They breathe well and even on days in the 60's haven't had issues with them being too hot.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

I had the XAlp Pros with carbon sole. Was a good shoe, a bit clunky. Liked them well enough - stiff enough on the bike and flexy enough for walking. Until I blew the buckle off. Never done that before on a shoe - returned them to PI and they refunded me $$.


----------



## Gilarider (Jul 13, 2009)

Initial Review: Pearl Izumi X-Alp Elite shoe - Bike Rumor

Pearl Izumi X-Alp Elite Review | Mountain Bike Review

I have the older ones, and they are a little too flexy for me.


----------

